# Zoom in/out



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Does zooming in with the projector zoom destroy picture quality. Can't test currently as my screen isn't big enough to. Was wondering since I am going to a bigger screen and hate relocating my projector. If it matters the projector is a optoma HD66 screen will be Jamestown 100"


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

No, it won't destroy image quality. You'll probably have to refocus, but it'll be just as sharp. It will probably be dimmer though as most projectors lose light output when you zoom in.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

^ +1. Also, there's nothing preventing you from testing it now. Use the center of the screen as your "test zone", zoom in and look for any changes in the PQ.


----------

